# 2011 Cruze LTZ Head Unit Replacement Recommendations Please



## Shelly Ann (Sep 6, 2014)

Hello Folks,
Our Cruze's audio system appears to be going south. All 3 front speaks sound really distorted and also when using the Blue Tooth function you can hardly make out what the caller is saying. Found a boat load of upgrade head units online upgrading from LED to Touch screen which would be great and even add a backup camera.

We went today to someone local and were told we should by a unit with a touch screen build in and new trim kit that would leave the original screen in place but dead and we would also need close to $400.00 in modules as well. We're not going to drive around with a ugly dead screen!

Please give us some guidance as to what would be the most recommended replacement head unit. 

Thank you so much.......

---Shelly Ann...


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

A few people here have installed a MyLink from a later model Cruze. That keeps things "factory" while giving you some added functions. However, the install is not for the faint of heart.


----------



## Shelly Ann (Sep 6, 2014)

Thank for the reply. We would have a local shop do it. Could you direct us with a link or 2 for the unit?


----------



## Shelly Ann (Sep 6, 2014)

Hello,
I'm having trouble finding a newer head unit. Anyone have a link?


----------

